# New to the thunderbolt, need help!



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been trying to root nearly all day. 
I have the downgrade file and renamed it but hboot isn't installing it.

I've tried the batch file from android planet (I think) but it won't run without internet on the pc.

Any help would be great!
Sorry for polluting with this type of post but I can't find any info about what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

The file is named PG05IMG.ZIP
if you need any other info just ask.
This is my first/last htc device so I'm pretty lost.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Try this ... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1703455

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Try this ... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1703455
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That's the batch I tried, my mistake, I thought it was on another forum.
It won't make it past "updating" since my pc doesn't have wifi


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Managed to get s-off I think. Now what?
Edit: I have root and recovery!


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Managed to get s-off I think. Now what?


Is the bootloader unlocked?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Not 100% sure


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Managed to get s-off I think. Now what?
> Edit: I have root and recovery!


You're pretty much home free at this point.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks guys


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to a whole new world of the Thunderbolt!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you! Hopefully now I can get more than a few hrs of battery! xD


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Welcome to a whole new world of the Thunderbolt!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Take the red pill!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

gammaxgoblin said:


> Take the red pill!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


 I like the blue ones! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

BrentBlend said:


> Thank you! Hopefully now I can get more than a few hrs of battery! xD


I hear ya. I get the best battery life out of SFK CM7 builds. Stock Imo's 6.2.1 kernel speedtweaked to normal mode.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> I like the blue ones! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Bet your significant other likes the blue one to.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Bet your significant other likes the blue one to.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Haha!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You make it to easy that its not even a challenge lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> You make it to easy that its not even a challenge lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Don't you have something to do Hellboy?? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I do but this is more fun.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> I hear ya. I get the best battery life out of SFK CM7 builds. Stock Imo's 6.2.1 kernel speedtweaked to normal mode.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'll give it a shot. I'm testing the waters with htc 3 something or other right now.


----------

